# Glycine Airman Vintage 1953 at Massdrop now



## mngdew

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-airman-vintage-1953#description


----------



## Jimbo85281

Just joined. This is an awesome release. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

Note that this "Massdrop-exclusive" edition has dauphine hands, instead of the arrow on original 1953 LE.


----------



## Jimbo85281

wtma said:


> Note that this "Massdrop-exclusive" edition has dauphine hands, instead of the arrow on original 1953 LE.


Yep, Like the originals. Notice any other differences? Looks like the wood box is more like the no. 1 box.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Virgul3

Hello Gents and Ladies,

This drop has my attention as well. From what I figured, the only differences between this reissue and the previous reissue are :

- Dauphine hands instead of arrow (hours) and syringe (minutes)
- 1000 limited edition instead of 600
- XXX / 1000 mention on the case back instead of "limited edition" mention on case back and numbering on side of case

So 650USD for this one. Anyone has an opinion on pricing VS the original reissue. What about potential resell value ?


----------



## eljay

This is pretty much a DC-4 with a new dial, and all that entails.



Virgul3 said:


> So 650USD for this one. Anyone has an opinion on pricing VS the original reissue. What about potential resell value ?


It looks like it has the same RRP as the original. Given it's a "Massdrop exclusive", I wonder how many times we're going to see it. I don't think they're going to sell all 1000 of them this week...

As for opinions, IMO if you're buying watches based on their resale value, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## lexurg

As eljay said, the case also differs from the original 2012 LE:


 2012 version has Base 22 case-11.8mm thick, 50mm lug to lug
 this reissue has DC-4 case-12.1mm thick, 50mm (while MD says 52mm) lug to lug


----------



## Virgul3

eljay said:


> As for opinions, IMO if you're buying watches based on their resale value, you're doing it wrong.


Well of course I bought it (just did) because I like the model very much, this goes without saying. Why is it "doing it wrong" to also think about resell value ? There's so many watches out there that I would like to put my hands on. Why should I shy away from the options that seem to point towards keeping their value ?


----------



## Jimbo85281

Virgul3 said:


> Well of course I bought it (just did) because I like the model very much, this goes without saying. Why is it "doing it wrong" to also think about resell value ? There's so many watches out there that I would like to put my hands on. Why should I shy away from the options that seem to point towards keeping their value ?


Considering the LE has been selling for over $1000 recently I would say the resale for these will be very good. It's actually a better watch in my opinion because it has more period correct hands. It just fits the watch so much better. I think you'd have a tough time ever losing money on this one if you decided to sell later.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunar Vollkalender

Any way to determine what’s on the crown: the old Glycine logo, the new winged logo, or something else? Hard to tell from the Massdrop pics.


----------



## canehdianj

Welp there's the evidence of Invicta. Re-issueing a Ltd edition a few years later. 

I just bought one of the original 600. These are missing the date magnifier as well.

I wonder if it will negatively effect the value of the original 600. Probably will.


----------



## Jimbo85281

canehdianj said:


> Welp there's the evidence of Invicta. Re-issueing a Ltd edition a few years later.
> 
> I just bought one of the original 600. These are missing the date magnifier as well.
> 
> I wonder if it will negatively effect the value of the original 600. Probably will.


Btw, it has the cyclops. Just hard to see in the pics.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## celan

I'm really bugged by the fact that the word "noon" on the dial appears to be written in an oblique, canted font—unlike the original LE release. This may seem like a small issue, but adding a third (and distinctly modern) font to the dial is a poor design decision, in my opinion. I'm hoping it's a mistake on the photos and the final watches will not look like this. Anybody else notice this?


----------



## jkingrph

Looks nice and I especially like the white dial, but it's too much like my DC-4 GMT and my 24 hour World Timer.


----------



## Howard78

Almost the entire current Airman line up available at Massdrop now, new Airman collection on it’s way..?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## elsoldemayo

Decisions, decisions. Set a reminder and will have to think about it as I preferred the hands on the old LE even though the current hands seem more in keeping with the original as posted here.


----------



## eljay

Howard78 said:


> Almost the entire current Airman line up available at Massdrop now, new Airman collection on it's way..?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


This one was only introduced last year!


----------



## chenpofu

The Airman 1953 vintage LE is a very good looking watch, I really wanted one but it is a bit big for me. This new one looks nice too but seems a bit off when compared to the previous version. Besides the obvious differences and some of the not so obvious ones that have been pointed out already, I think the crown is also a bit bigger? Also the pictures on MD look like rendering, not photos of the actual watch.


----------



## r-gordon-7

In general, I personally don't care for dauphine hands and much prefer the hands on the 1953 LE to the dauphine hands on the Massdrop model, even though as pointed out elsewhere in this thread, the dauphine hands on the Massdrop model are more faithful to the original. However there is an aspect of the hands on the Massdrop model that I do prefer - the black border on the hands, which appears to provide greater contrast and somewhat easier readability than the metallic colored border on the LE's hands. OTOH (acronym pun marginally intended...), the hour hand on the LE has the long thin tail that points back to the opposing number on the dial - a feature that does make it easier to quickly tell the post-noon time in "12hr PM fomat" on the 24hr dial. That tail on the LE is a feature I really like on Purist 24hr watches. For comparison, here's a photo of the Massdrop and a photo of my 1953 LE... (You can ignore the lower photo of my LE - it's an older photo I posted before realizing it didn't show the hour hand tail, hidden behind the minute hand. I then took a new photo of my LE showing the hour hand tail and posted it, but couldn't find a way to delete the earlier posted photo...)


----------



## Jimbo85281

r-gordon-7 said:


> In general, I personally don't care for dauphine hands and much prefer the hands on the 1953 LE to the dauphine hands on the Massdrop model, even though as pointed out elsewhere in this thread, the dauphine hands on the Massdrop model are more faithful to the original. However there is an aspect of the hands on the Massdrop model that I do prefer - the black border on the hands, which appears to provide greater contrast and somewhat easier readability than the metallic colored border on the LE's hands. OTOH (acronym pun marginally intended...), the hour hand on the LE has the long thin tail that points back to the opposing number on the dial - a feature that does make it easier to quickly tell the post-noon time in "12hr PM fomat" on the 24hr dial. That tail on the LE is a feature I really like on Purist 24hr watches. For comparison, here's a photo of the Massdrop and a photo of my 1953 LE... (You can ignore the lower photo of my LE - it's an older photo I posted before realizing it didn't show the hour hand tail, hidden behind the minute hand. I then took a new photo of my LE showing the hour hand tail and posted it, but couldn't find a way to delete the earlier posted photo...)
> View attachment 13156625
> View attachment 13156665


I think the hands are silver. It was just that front angle that looked black. I think.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Patagonico

The original here:


----------



## Patagonico

Only 71 purchased. There are only 931 left ... I plan wait to buy for the next drop, after see the first issues.


----------



## hedd

Patagonico said:


> Only 71 purchased. There are only 931 left ... I plan wait to buy for the next drop, after see the first issues.


I am of the same mindset, but I feel like we are making an assumption. We assume that this is a Massdrop exclusive watch. You could also read this as a "Massdrop exclusive first look" to go along with the "brands we love" thing. Then they send it over to jomashop or wherever.


----------



## Jimbo85281

hedd said:


> I am of the same mindset, but I feel like we are making an assumption. We assume that this is a Massdrop exclusive watch. You could also read this as a "Massdrop exclusive first look" to go along with the "brands we love" thing. Then they send it over to jomashop or wherever.


This is probably what will happen. I bet we'll see it on massdrop one more time in a couple months and that will be it.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonhao

celan said:


> I'm really bugged by the fact that the word "noon" on the dial appears to be written in an oblique, canted font-unlike the original LE release. This may seem like a small issue, but adding a third (and distinctly modern) font to the dial is a poor design decision, in my opinion. I'm hoping it's a mistake on the photos and the final watches will not look like this. Anybody else notice this?


As far as I can tell the 1953 vintage always had this modern "noon" font? I do agree this was an uncalled for decision and kinda throws the balance off. Then again, the modern version, which is DC-4, has a sans serif font that says "DC-4" as well. At least it's not canted.


----------



## eljay

Patagonico said:


> Only 71 purchased. There are only 931 left ... I plan wait to buy for the next drop, after see the first issues.


An apparent Glycine rep commented on MD that only a couple of hundred have been manufactured so far. Keeping an eye on this one for now.


----------



## Jimbo85281

This would have been so amazing in 38mm.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hedd

I bet Glycine was hoping for a much better reception on this one. I had to pass on it this time around, which is a shame. It's the perfect size, color, movement, glass, and water resistance, and I've been wanting a purist. 

Not a fan of the NOON font or the strap, but those are minor things.


----------



## Trevor M

They have very low numbers compared to what they should be because this drop came virtually out of left field. I had absolutely no idea until today that this even existed. 

The only reason I do now is because, believe it or not, I had a premonition dream about being held back by a bill collector for a little over $800 last night ( for some out of date style tailored clothing I never ordered!) . It didn't make any sense. This morning I felt oddly compelled and looked up Glycine Airman and visited massdrop (which I haven't been to in months) and -- there it was. I am Canadian, so with the exchange it is, no surprise, a little over $800. An "out of date" watch which I never have ordered. And, no surprise, I have no room on my Visa card until the second week in June when I can pay it off and have money to buy this watch -- too late! So I have come here after a long hiatus to try and find some background on this watch which I now desperately want and found this thread.

I can only hope that they will indeed appear for sale later on massdrop or elsewhere. I cannot imagine they hope to sell a 1000 of these on massdrop. It is far too specialized a watch, appealing to far too discerning an audience. Most massdrop watches are junk for the widest audience possible -- this is way too cool, historically significant in reference, and too beautiful for most of them. They need to give it some publicity on the net, make it available at this price level to reach the audience which is CERTAINLY out there! They would sell out quick. Look at me: I own two Glycines and am an enthusiast who has a copy of the Airman book -- and I had no idea about this drop until the last few hours!


----------



## therion

The "Massdrop exclusive" is already available on eBay:

https://m.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Men-...70aefffe0206&_mwBanner=1&_rdt=1&ul_noapp=true

You can probably get it before anybody, that joined the drop, does.

Way to go Massdrop..


----------



## eljay

therion said:


> The "Massdrop exclusive" is already available on eBay:
> 
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Men-...70aefffe0206&_mwBanner=1&_rdt=1&ul_noapp=true
> 
> You can probably get it before anybody, that joined the drop, does.
> 
> Way to go Massdrop..


I think you'd be lucky to get it there for less than the Massdrop price.


----------



## Trevor M

eljay said:


> I think you'd be lucky to get it there for less than the Massdrop price.


This is going to be an interesting auction to see the end of. How much as that Massdrop price again? All I remember was that it was something like a little over $800 Canadian, because I'm Canadian and took note of that. I think it was $836 Canadian for some reason. What was it in US dollars?


----------



## Trevor M

Never mind. Massdrop was $650 US. A great price.


----------



## vincesf

hedd said:


> I bet Glycine was hoping for a much better reception on this one. I had to pass on it this time around, which is a shame. It's the perfect size, color, movement, glass, and water resistance, and I've been wanting a purist.
> 
> Not a fan of the NOON font or the strap, but those are minor things.


Am I wrong, but in the pictures posted by Watchgooroo on ebay, the "NOON" does not appear to be slanted. IMHO, not a deal killer either way.


----------



## Jimbo85281

vincesf said:


> Am I wrong, but in the pictures posted by Watchgooroo on ebay, the "NOON" does not appear to be slanted. IMHO, not a deal killer either way.


I think it might be the angle the photo is taken. Isn't the lume much lighter in color though? Also, I thought he massdrop version had the new logo on the crown, whereas the watchgooroo version has the old logo. I messaged them and they confirmed it has the logo pictured in the listing.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trevor M

I just noticed that the Massdrop exclusive has fake patina hands while this watch that appeared on ebay has natural lume hands.


----------



## Barry S

vincesf said:


> Am I wrong, but in the pictures posted by Watchgooroo on ebay, the "NOON" does not appear to be slanted. IMHO, not a deal killer either way.





Trevor M said:


> I just noticed that the Massdrop exclusive has fake patina hands while this watch that appeared on ebay has natural lume hands.


There are strange inconsistencies in these listings. The first Massdrop photo shows NOON in the "normal" font. 








And both Massdrop and Watchgooroo show the same watch (#0274/1000).








Both listings also use the same photo of the watch in its box.

As mentioned above, some of these "photos" are likely pre-production renderings.

Of note, Watchgooroo has been consistently adding to the quantity of the $1995 OBO listing - there are currently four available (with four sold). It started at two and was down to the "last one" at least once.

The auction one sold for $661.

Edit: I should note that I am quite a fan of Watchgooroo, having purchased all four of my Airman models from them. Their pricing and customer service are unmatched. And while I haven't bought a watch from Massdrop (yet), I have been happy with all my dealings with them. In fact if I didn't already have the "original" 1953 LE, I would have jumped on this in a heartbeat.


----------



## vincesf

In reviewing this thread how does this release compare to the 1953 LE?

- Dauphine hands instead of arrow (hours) and syringe (minutes).
- 1000 limited edition instead of 600.
- XXX/1000 on the case back instead of "limited edition" on case back and side case numbering.
- DC-4 case-12.1mm thick, 50mm (Massdrop says 52mm) lug to lug, whereas 1953 LE version has Base 22 case-11.8mm thick, 50mm lug to lug.
- No holes on side of lugs, whereas 1953 LE has holes on side of lugs.
- Sellita movement, whereas 1953 LE has an ETA movement.
- Prototype had "Noon" slanted, but production version's "Noon" appears not to be slanted, same as the 1953 LE.
- New issue has Old Logo on the crown, same as the 1953 LE.
- As for availability, Watchgooroo on Ebay (Reputable and Authorized Glycine Dealer), is also the supplier for Massdrop for this release. It will probably be a while before all 1000 are sold, but who cares, it's a great release. Perhaps we will see the same release in black without the "DC-4" and/or a later version of the Purist Hour (with tail) and Minute hand like the 1953 LE, but in Black. Rerelease for the Airman One with a transparent case back…. Lots of possibilities of rereleases here.


----------



## hedd

vincesf said:


> In reviewing this thread how does this release compare to the 1953 LE?
> 
> - Dauphine hands instead of arrow (hours) and syringe (minutes).
> - 1000 limited edition instead of 600.
> - XXX/1000 on the case back instead of "limited edition" on case back and side case numbering.
> - DC-4 case-12.1mm thick, 50mm (Massdrop says 52mm) lug to lug, whereas 1953 LE version has Base 22 case-11.8mm thick, 50mm lug to lug.
> - No holes on side of lugs, whereas 1953 LE has holes on side of lugs.
> - Sellita movement, whereas 1953 LE has an ETA movement.
> - Prototype had "Noon" slanted, but production version's "Noon" appears not to be slanted, same as the 1953 LE.
> - New issue has Old Logo on the crown, same as the 1953 LE.
> - As for availability, Watchgooroo on Ebay (Reputable and Authorized Glycine Dealer), is also the supplier for Massdrop for this release. It will probably be a while before all 1000 are sold, but who cares, it's a great release. Perhaps we will see the same release in black without the "DC-4" and/or a later version of the Purist Hour (with tail) and Minute hand like the 1953 LE, but in Black. Rerelease for the Airman One with a transparent case back&#8230;. Lots of possibilities of rereleases here.


I personally think a lot of the hubbub has been around camera angles. For instance the slanted noon could be an artifact of the dome, and the color of the lume could have to do with how it registers on camera as well. It's already been proven that the black/silver hands is a camera angle thing. Also, the rep on Massdrop said it was a ETA based movement. Would he say that if it was glycine on top of a Sellita that was based on an ETA?

The bottom line is that info has been slow to come with lots of gaps. I think it's going to look great, but its going to be 2017 DC-4 quality, which has been a really problematic build.


----------



## Jimbo85281

hedd said:


> I personally think a lot of the hubbub has been around camera angles. For instance the slanted noon could be an artifact of the dome, and the color of the lume could have to do with how it registers on camera as well. It's already been proven that the black/silver hands is a camera angle thing. Also, the rep on Massdrop said it was a ETA based movement. Would he say that if it was glycine on top of a Sellita that was based on an ETA?
> 
> The bottom line is that info has been slow to come with lots of gaps. I think it's going to look great, but its going to be 2017 DC-4 quality, which has been a really problematic build.


Not sure I agree about the lume color. If you look at that ebay listing the seconds hand is orange while the hour and minute are light cream color. It's probably a picture of an incomplete version that won't be sold to consumers. My guess is it'll be EXACTLY like the MD release. If not, glycine is really doing some weird stuff.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## vincesf

hedd said:


> .......* Also, the rep on Massdrop said it was a ETA based movement.* Would he say that if it was glycine on top of a Sellita that was based on an ETA?


Maybe it's symantics by the Massdrop Rep as Sellita movements have been referred to by some as clones of ETA movements, but it is not an ETA movement. I am not an expert, and certainly not touting which caliber is better (the Sellita or the ETA), but the pictures, both Massdrop's and Watchgooroo's, indicate that the most recent release does not have the same ETA 2893-2 Automatic Caliber found in the 1953 LE. The visual giveaway is the center rotor, which appears to be a Sellita SW330-1 on the most recent release, the same as more recent Glycine DC-4 releases, which also contain Sellita SW330-1 automatic movements.


----------



## hedd

vincesf said:


> Maybe it's symantics by the Massdrop Rep as Sellita movements have been referred to by some as clones of ETA movements, but it is not an ETA movement. I am not an expert, and certainly not touting which caliber is better (the Sellita or the ETA), but the pictures, both Massdrop's and Watchgooroo's, indicate that the most recent release does not have the same ETA 2893-2 Automatic Caliber found in the 1953 LE. The visual giveaway is the center rotor, which appears to be a Sellita SW330-1 on the most recent release, the same as more recent Glycine DC-4 releases, which also contain Sellita SW330-1 automatic movements.


I don't know enough to visually identify them, but I'm not surprised. Whoever is behind that account has been unnecessarily evasive and unclear in every thread on MD. This exact quote is:

user:
"
Hi, may I check what is the movement used in this watch? ETA or Sellita?
"
rep:
"
Hello
The movement is based on the ETA 2893-2
Thanks
"

Come on... that is shady.


----------



## Jimbo85281

hedd said:


> I don't know enough to visually identify them, but I'm not surprised. Whoever is behind that account has been unnecessarily evasive and unclear in every thread on MD. This exact quote is:
> 
> user:
> "
> Hi, may I check what is the movement used in this watch? ETA or Sellita?
> "
> rep:
> "
> Hello
> The movement is based on the ETA 2893-2
> Thanks
> "
> 
> Come on... that is shady.


They have to say that because they're touting it as a glycine caliber "gl293" They probably don't want to mention eta specifically. It's all shady bs but it's been going on for a long long time.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hedd

Jimbo85281 said:


> They have to say that because they're touting it as a glycine caliber "gl293" They probably don't want to mention eta specifically. It's all shady bs but it's been going on for a long long time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Well yeah. I don't even see it as touting, though somehow the Swiss watch industry has made it seem like a prestigious thing to brand your own movement. It's just a way to subcontract out to the cheapest bidder without raising as many questions when things change.

The intent of the massdrop user's question was very clear and valid given the DC-4 QC issues combined with the fact that the previous 1953 was built on an ETA 2893-2.

Is it a re-release of a well received limited edition? Or is it a DC-4 recolor? I think that is an important distinction, and a fair question.


----------



## vincesf

The Sellita SW330-1 is a quality movement, and I really appreciate the new release. I was merely pointing out the differences between the new release and the 1953 LE, from the pictures thus far presented.


----------



## Barry S

vincesf said:


> Maybe it's symantics by the Massdrop Rep as Sellita movements have been referred to by some as clones of ETA movements, but it is not an ETA movement. I am not an expert, and certainly not touting which caliber is better (the Sellita or the ETA), but the pictures, both Massdrop's and Watchgooroo's, indicate that the most recent release does not have the same ETA 2893-2 Automatic Caliber found in the 1953 LE. The visual giveaway is the center rotor, which appears to be a Sellita SW330-1 on the most recent release, the same as more recent Glycine DC-4 releases, which also contain Sellita SW330-1 automatic movements.


Good eye Vince. Now that you've made me look closer I've noticed that It's not just the center hub - the shape of the whole rotor is different. I'm also no expert, so I have no idea which parts come with the base movement. But the one thing we know that Glycine does to make the movement "theirs" is add their own rotor. Since the brand or jewel markings are not visible in the photos, I guess we won't know for sure until someone gets theirs.

Here's a look at my 1953 LE for comparison. All three of my Airmans with display backs look the same and they are all ETA 2893-2's. They are also all older, pre-Invicta references.


----------



## MEzz

Mine has shipped, I'll report soon


----------



## vincesf

*Re: Glycine Airman Vintage 1953 LE1000*

Received today the Vintage 1953 LE1000 aka Massdrop, and of course I reallly like the watch. The _NOON_ is slanted and a bit larger than the 1953 LE600 and it does have the Sellita SW330-1. It checks off all the boxes for me: Heritage, Disctinctive and a Great Value.


----------



## LesPaulPeace

*Re: Glycine Airman Vintage 1953 LE1000*



vincesf said:


> Received today the Vintage 1953 LE1000 aka Massdrop, and of course I reallly like the watch. The _NOON_ is slanted and a bit larger than the 1953 LE600 and it does have the Sellita SW330-1. It checks off all the boxes for me: Heritage, Disctinctive and a Great Value.


Beautiful pair of watches you have, thanks for posting pics! Any other impressions on comparisons between the two regarding the case? Is the Massdrop much thicker?

Can't wait to get mine!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo85281

*Re: Glycine Airman Vintage 1953 LE1000*



vincesf said:


> Received today the Vintage 1953 LE1000 aka Massdrop, and of course I reallly like the watch. The _NOON_ is slanted and a bit larger than the 1953 LE600 and it does have the Sellita SW330-1. It checks off all the boxes for me: Heritage, Disctinctive and a Great Value.


Are the dials a different shade of cream?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## vincesf

*Re: Glycine Airman Vintage 1953 LE1000*



LesPaulPeace said:


> Beautiful pair of watches you have, thanks for posting pics! Any other impressions on comparisons between the two regarding the case? Is the Massdrop much thicker?
> 
> Can't wait to get mine!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


To me the cases appear identical with the exception of no lug holes and no xxx/600 stamped on the side of the case, which instead is printed on the back of the case xxxx/1000. The crown is identical as well.


----------



## vincesf

*Re: Glycine Airman Vintage 1953 LE1000*



Jimbo85281 said:


> Are the dials a different shade of cream?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


The dial shades appear to be identical. It's my photograpy lighting that throws off everything as it is difficult for me in obtaining acurate photos depicting the true color of the hands, which are outlined in silver and not black; however, the hands appear to have a slightly darker silver outline and the lume appears to be a shade darker as compared to the 1953 LE600. I look forward to seeing much better pictures from others when they receive their watch.


----------



## salems

*Re: Glycine Airman Vintage 1953 LE1000*



vincesf said:


> Received today the Vintage 1953 LE1000 aka Massdrop, and of course I reallly like the watch. The _NOON_ is slanted and a bit larger than the 1953 LE600 and it does have the Sellita SW330-1. It checks off all the boxes for me: Heritage, Disctinctive and a Great Value.


I was close to ordering it but i had blught a DC-4 a few months before so al last i didn´t. People asked through Massdrop if 1953 has an eta based caliber and i supossed i´d came with the Sellita Sw330 but Vendor answered that it´ll came with Eta (i thought because of limited edition) but at first i was right.


----------



## Jimbo85281

Uh oh, I feel another sellita vs eta debate coming.



Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## salems

Jimbo85281 said:


> Uh oh, I feel another sellita vs eta debate coming.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I don´t care Sellita or Eta caliber, but i know some people do, and information from the vendor was wrong, but it wasn´t a big surprise for me, i never thought it came with an ETA. i asked just for being well informed only, and for some people the differences with DC4 are not enough to get both.


----------



## Trevor M

Jimbo85281 said:


> Uh oh, I feel another sellita vs eta debate coming.


It's the dumbest debate possible. Sellita was a subcontractor for ETA, making ETA branded movements before they branched off, so it is 100% certain than many pre-Invicta Glycine watches have Sellita movements only with an ETA stamp. Oris and many others have long, long before used Sellita movements and do so now and are proud of it. It's all really silly. Not like it were ETA subcontracting some Chinese factory named Sellita to make their whole movements...

As for the watch, it is great. As expected. No disappointments as an observer.


----------



## vincesf

Anyone else receive theirs yet? Thoughts?


----------



## LesPaulPeace

vincesf said:


> Anyone else receive theirs yet? Thoughts?


Vince, thanks again for posting your detailed comparisons. Here are some pics of mine:


























This is my first Airman and the finishing, dial details and cream dial are perfect. I appreciate the historical accuracy of the black strap it came with, but changed it to a gray CheapestNato perlon I had lying around and am absolutely loving it. If I had to gripe, it'd be that the lume is pretty weak and doesn't last through even the short summer nights, but that was never a selling point of this watch anyway, and the fauxtina looks great to me.

It looks like this is now also making its rounds at Jomashop, albeit at a higher price, so it didn't turn out to be so exclusive to Massdrop after-all. Not that it matters; the combination of history, finishing and value makes this one tough to beat.


----------



## vincesf

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## avian_gator

I got mine today! I was immediately impressed by how solid it feels, it's built like a tank! I replaced the stock strap with a Crown & Buckle Marina strap, which looks killer.

It's the first watch I've owned with a cyclops, and I've decided I'm not thrilled with that. It seems criminal to me to obscure such a beautiful dial! But aside from that, it's gorgeous.


----------



## therion

It's back on sale on Massdrop.


----------



## chenpofu

It is funny on Massdrop it says the original price is $3300. When was the last time anyone paid $3300 for a new Glycine?


----------



## DayDateDream

Case diameter for this one is 42mm, is this not larger than the original (36mm?)


----------



## eljay

chenpofu said:


> It is funny on Massdrop it says the original price is $3300. When was the last time anyone paid $3300 for a new Glycine?


No idea, but there is an example of the earlier 1953 at my local Glycine dealer marked at full RRP.

I suppose that's why it's still there


----------



## avian_gator

DayDateDream said:


> Case diameter for this one is 42mm, is this not larger than the original (36mm?)


Yes, it's 42mm rather than the original 36. The No. 1 Purist edition is 36mm, if that's what you're looking for. I think the 42mm size is perfect on this watch though - it's legible and has a classy, vintage tool look without being too big.


----------



## celan

Why in the world did they change the word "NOON" on the dial to a weird oblique font that no longer matches "AM" and "PM"???? Makes the whole watch seem ill-considered and crappy. I would have ordered it otherwise.


----------



## speeeding

Those that have this watch or similar - Is it difficult to tell the time at a glance? Is it confusing at first, or do you get used to it quickly? Being that the hour hand is on a 24 hour period, I'm guessing it might be a little counterintuitive at first.
I'm also a little hesitant about the size - particularly the lug to lug distance. Otherwise, it's a beautiful watch.


----------



## hedd

speeeding said:


> Those that have this watch or similar - Is it difficult to tell the time at a glance? Is it confusing at first, or do you get used to it quickly? Being that the hour hand is on a 24 hour period, I'm guessing it might be a little counterintuitive at first.
> I'm also a little hesitant about the size - particularly the lug to lug distance. Otherwise, it's a beautiful watch.


I don't have an airman yet (My Airman 18 gets in on Friday), but one nice thing is that the back side of the hour hand points at the 12 hour time after noon. Most other airmen have a long tail that comes off the hour hand to point at the 12 hour time, but the 1953 does not.

I imagine some people always look at the right side of the dial.


----------



## speeeding

hedd said:


> I don't have an airman yet (My Airman 18 gets in on Friday), but one nice thing is that the back side of the hour hand points at the 12 hour time after noon. Most other airmen have a long tail that comes off the hour hand to point at the 12 hour time, but the 1953 does not.
> 
> I imagine some people always look at the right side of the dial.


What I'm wondering is if one gets used to reading the time with relative hand positions in situations when the numerals are difficult to make out, such as in low light conditions.


----------



## r-gordon-7

speeeding said:


> What I'm wondering is if one gets used to reading the time with relative hand positions in situations when the numerals are difficult to make out, such as in low light conditions.


You do get used to it - and I really do like my Glycine Purist 24 hr watches - especially my Airman Vintage 1953 LE. However (as your question implies) any residual difficulty (at least for me) has been not so much the adjustment to thinking in 24 hour time (frankly the 24 hour hand's reverse pointer "tail" on my Glycine Purist models helped me rather quickly make that mental adjustment, for the reason that hedd noted). Rather, any residual difficulty (again, at least for me) is simply the result of the reduced angular distance between the hours on a 24 hour scale, compared to a 12 hour scale. With clearly visible hour numbers there's no problem. However, in conditions where hour numbers are difficult to read, it can be a bit difficult to determine the exact hour solely by position of the hour hand. (As an extreme imaginary example, a I would suspect a "Movado" type "blank" dial on a 24 hour watch would would likely present difficulty in reading the precise hour...) And the smaller the dial, the more problematic this likely becomes when the hour numbers aren't clearly visible... But notwithstanding all that, my Glycine Purist models really are among my favorite watches....


----------



## r-gordon-7

(Sorry - double post, so I deleted it, as best I could...)


----------



## speeeding

r-gordon-7 said:


> You do get used to it - and I really do like my Glycine Purist 24 hr watches - especially my Airman Vintage 1953 LE. However (as your question implies) any residual difficulty (at least for me) has been not so much the adjustment to thinking in 24 hour time (frankly the 24 hour hand's reverse pointer "tail" on my Glycine Purist models helped me rather quickly make that mental adjustment, for the reason that hedd noted). Rather, any residual difficulty (again, at least for me) is simply the result of the reduced angular distance between the hours on a 24 hour scale, compared to a 12 hour scale. With clearly visible hour numbers there's no problem. However, in conditions where hour numbers are difficult to read, it can be a bit difficult to determine the exact hour solely by position of the hour hand. (As an extreme imaginary example, a I would suspect a "Movado" type "blank" dial on a 24 hour watch would would likely present difficulty in reading the precise hour...) And the smaller the dial, the more problematic this likely becomes when the hour numbers aren't clearly visible... But notwithstanding all that, my Glycine Purist models really are among my favorite watches....


That answers my question. Thank you.


----------



## avian_gator

celan said:


> Why in the world did they change the word "NOON" on the dial to a weird oblique font that no longer matches "AM" and "PM"???? Makes the whole watch seem ill-considered and crappy. I would have ordered it otherwise.


I barely notice it, it looks much worse in photos than it does in person.



> Those that have this watch or similar - Is it difficult to tell the time at a glance? Is it confusing at first, or do you get used to it quickly? Being that the hour hand is on a 24 hour period, I'm guessing it might be a little counterintuitive at first.
> I'm also a little hesitant about the size - particularly the lug to lug distance. Otherwise, it's a beautiful watch.


I haven't found it really any different than reading the time off a normal 12 hour dial. Look at the watch, see what number the hand is pointing to, know what time it is. That being said, I use 24 hour time at work so I'm used to thinking in those terms. It would probably be more of an adjustment if you need to subtract 12 every time you look at your watch after noon to make sense of the time.


----------



## speeeding

avian_gator said:


> I haven't found it really any different than reading the time off a normal 12 hour dial. Look at the watch, see what number the hand is pointing to, know what time it is. That being said, I use 24 hour time at work so I'm used to thinking in those terms. It would probably be more of an adjustment if you need to subtract 12 every time you look at your watch after noon to make sense of the time.


It would be fairly easy to read number the hand is pointing to. However, I was more curious if it was possible to tell the time at a glance, just by looking at the hand positions relative to the dial. For example, if the watch reads 22:30 on the Airman, it would look like "11:30" on a 12 hr dial. So I suppose it would be possible to adapt to the reduced angular distance, as r-gordon-7 said.


----------



## Jimbo85281

speeeding said:


> It would be fairly easy to read number the hand is pointing to. However, I was more curious if it was possible to tell the time at a glance, just by looking at the hand positions relative to the dial. For example, if the watch reads 22:30 on the Airman, it would look like "11:30" on a 12 hr dial. So I suppose it would be possible to adapt to the reduced angular distance, as r-gordon-7 said.


In my experience.....sort of. Anything near 24, 6, 12 or 18 can be easy at a glance but other numbers have to actually be read first before telling the time. It's not quite like looking at a regular clock. It takes a fraction of a second longer. But we buy these things for much more than just being able to tell the time in .23 of a second, right??? I love my 18 purist. It's a keeper.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DayDateDream

avian_gator said:


> Yes, it's 42mm rather than the original 36. The No. 1 Purist edition is 36mm, if that's what you're looking for. I think the 42mm size is perfect on this watch though - it's legible and has a classy, vintage tool look without being too big.


I just bought the Airman No 1, and I have to say I love the 36mm. It's different, and gives it a sense of authenticity of what the actual pilots used to wear. Also being an 80's kid, the smaller size gives a sense of nostalgia. Anyways, I'm really enjoying it and looking for other 36mm vintage styles

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickHanoi

Number 0245/1000 checking in from Hanoi. Purchased from “A Touch of Modern” for $649.99.


----------



## NickHanoi

Number 0245/1000 checking in from Hanoi. Purchased from “A Touch of Modern” for $649.99.


----------

